# HELP :- Code for exo terra viv lock



## Graham Arthurton (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a standard code for all exo terra viv locks?
If so can someone tell me what it is as I have one (not in use luckily) which I would like to use.

Thanks in advance,
Regards,
Graham


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

If you hold in the little button thing at the bottom and turn the numbers to what you want, then release the button and should be set to the numbers you just entered.


----------



## Graham Arthurton (Aug 6, 2009)

*Code*

Hi

Cheers I'll give that a try.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

To change the code you first need to have the correct code set before you can press the button in to alter it.
The code from new should be 000


----------

